# Dendrobium lowii



## Pete (May 31, 2012)

yay!

a fantastic species that is much less commonly seen in cultivation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2012)

Wow, a first for me.


----------



## TDT (May 31, 2012)

Wow that's lovely. Is it fragrant?


----------



## John M (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous! Pete, do you have a whole plant shot? How big are the flowers? How do you grow this species? I've got one; but, it grows VERY slowly and has never bloomed.


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2012)

Impressively nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

John M said:


> Gorgeous! Pete, do you have a whole plant shot? How big are the flowers? How do you grow this species?



:rollhappy:


----------



## John M (May 31, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by John M 
Gorgeous! Pete, do you have a whole plant shot? How big are the flowers? How do you grow this species? 



NYEric said:


> :rollhappy:




What's so funny, Eric?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 31, 2012)

John M said:


> Gorgeous! Pete, do you have a whole plant shot? How big are the flowers? How do you grow this species? I've got one; but, it grows VERY slowly and has never bloomed.



I heard that it is a warm grower and fairly bright light.

Paphman910


----------



## Ditto (May 31, 2012)

Awesome - never seen it before


----------



## Shiva (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous Pete. I know someone who's looking for this species.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 31, 2012)

Wonderful yellow!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2012)

That is a crazy lip! I wonder what the purpose of the hair is?


----------



## Pete (Jun 1, 2012)

John & Eric heres a whole plant shot for you. this plant is about 3.5 years out of flask so its not terribly slow. the tallest cane is about 9" right now and i have seen the mother plants it came from and they max out around 20" height or so.






I dont know how it grows in Borneo but I believe it comes from lower elevations. I grow it in bright shade in an open well draining mix and dont really do anything special with watering.

Shiva-i know lots of people looking for this species! unfortunately its very uncommon in cultivation. not quite sure why. maybe fertility issues?


----------



## Roth (Jun 1, 2012)

Low elevation from Sabah, I saw those a few months ago there... The problem is that wild plants have a very high mortality rate, that's why it is not so common in cultivation in the USA. In Europe, I sent quite a lot of those over the last few years. 

It is a fast grower as long as the plants are kept not too cool, and that the new roots never dry out...


----------



## John M (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you Pete. That is a beautiful plant. My plant was purchased as BS. When it came, it was just a few whispy growths with a maximum height of about 4". It was in a tiny pot. I repotted it and have been growing it on the sunny side of my greenhouse at the warm end. It's been a very weak grower and has only added a few new canes over the last 4 years. It is maybe about 6" tall now. I've been really disappointed with this plant; although, now I'm wondering if it's even labelled correctly. I wouldn't be surprised, because I've come to realize that the vendor wasn't the most honest person. Other items in my order were not what they were advertised as.

So, please, please, please, get some seed from your plant and offer up some seedlings one day. I'll be at the front of the line!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 1, 2012)

Those zig zag stems are a riot! :clap: This is a great plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice! great lip!


----------



## Paul (Jun 3, 2012)

very nice!!!

I have tried to grow one but some pests have attacked it and then, it has slowly decreased to death... Will try again for sure, so nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful! One of the loveliest members of the nigrohirsute group...


----------

